# Car in Charcoal



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's my first attempt at a car.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This rocks man! I love that you chose a different angle to flex your artistic skill a bit. Very nice work!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

That looks really nice. Actually it's amazing! Done with a stick of burnt oak. My current thought is, "What could that guy do with a pencil, or a micro-pen in his hand?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome work once again!!!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Fantastic BigZ!!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

That is amazing! Great work!


----------



## John smith0341 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great work especially the you choose but its a request upload more like that nut in large.


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

that's a really great Mustang drawing! I like the way you captured reflections on it, that's amazing!


----------

